# MFA Screenwriting - Chapman or BU?



## lschiozer

Hey guys, I'm trying to decide between Chapman or BU for the Screenwriting MFA and I would love to hear some thoughts about it. I'm trying to do some research here. Thank you!!


----------



## BottleCityJay

lschiozer said:


> Hey guys, I'm trying to decide between Chapman or BU for the Screenwriting MFA and I would love to hear some thoughts about it. I'm trying to do some research here. Thank you!!


I'd honestly go with whoever gave you more money. BU is a fantastic school and the last semester of the MFA is in Los Angeles so you're not really missing out by being on the East Coast. I honestly might still apply before the May 1st deadline.


----------



## lschiozer

BottleCityJay said:


> I'd honestly go with whoever gave you more money. BU is a fantastic school and the last semester of the MFA is in Los Angeles so you're not really missing out by being on the East Coast. I honestly might still apply before the May 1st deadline.


Regarding the money, it's actually pretty similar. That's why I can't decide. Both programs seem great. I don't know if that's correct but it seems that Chapman is the most renowned between these two? It's hard to say.


----------



## catmom

Maybe looking at the required classes you’ll be taking could help? You could also add in living expenses to help see if that changes the financial aspect of it, if you already haven’t.


----------

